

Great Time To Be a Web Programmer - r11t
http://blog.costan.us/2009/03/great-time-to-be-web-programmer.html

======
TomOfTTB
I don't know. I agree with most of what he says. At one time not too long ago
I would have agreed with it all.

But lately I've been experimenting with Flash and Silverlight and I have to
say I'd forgotten how easy development could be. For all that's great about
Javascript it's still a decade old hack. Being in an enviornment without all
the little quirks of Javascript and CSS has really made me long for the days
of developing for the Desktop. Where you didn't have to worry about font
differences between IE and Firefox or whether you might get an IE6 user.

I guess what I'm saying is that things ARE great now but they could still be
much, much better.

------
cvboss
The article is a bit ..... naive?? :)

------
ighost
Honestly, I thought everyone knew HTML already.

